# Aires/safe stop overs in Spain



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

I am used to travelling around france and not to stop on motorway service stations etc, however when travelling through spain were does one stop for the night are there any aires of safe areas to stop? any information woud be greatly appreciated.

Thank you

Alan and Jean


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This may help, http://www.lapaca.org/areas/areas.html

Alan.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

AlanandJean said:


> I am used to travelling around france and not to stop on motorway service stations etc, however when travelling through spain were does one stop for the night are there any aires of safe areas to stop? any information woud be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Alan and Jean


Hi Alan & Jean,

Have a look HERE it will give you some ideas.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

*aires in Spain*

We tried two aires from lapaca guide in August. The first very near Bilbao was overrun with daytrippers and every available parking spot ,even those marked with a motorhome sign, was taken. The chem didn't work and neither did the water which was all roped off. We left there and found a reasonable stopover in Guetaria near San Sebastian, it cost 6 euros for as many nights as you wanted, but no facilities.The second, again in the Paca guide, was in a privately run "nature park" called Cabarcenos, Lago de Acebo, near Santander. Complete with elephants, camels and other Spanish animals. It cost 20 euros per person to get in! The guide said it was free. What they meant was "The aire is free, access to the park isn't" . We gave up with the guide at this point and wild camped on the coast with no problem using a couple of sites to empty and fill up. Let me know if by PM if you are heading along the North coast.

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I suppose Lapaca, like all other sources of reference, can be inaccurate or out of date. It is always a good idea to have more than one option. I have used many Lapaca sites with no problem, but it is worth noting that quite a few are on or next door to filling stations so those are not quite places to stay.

In an emergency I find a restaurant with a big car park and ask if I can stay if we eat in the restaurant. I have only ever been refused once and that was in Scotland, Alan.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi try this site; http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

olley


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

If we are travelling though Spain and only want to have a meal and get our heads down for the night we normally head to a small town/village and park up where possible. Never had any problems.


----------

